# 1936 Raleigh lady's Bicycle



## usarnie1 (Jan 10, 2020)

Hi All,

I found this barn fresh bike locally.  It appears to be a 1936 Raleigh that someone over the last 81 years has replaced the following items:  quadrant shifter, hand grips and kick stand.  Everything else on the bike appears to be original including a 3" Raleigh Bell and a Veeter Cyclometer. The rear hub is a K6 and the front wheel has a radial lacing spoke pattern.  I plan to cut off the bicycle lock that is located near-by the rear brake.  The paint shows that it has been subjected to weather elements and I plan to use a light oil to both clean and then polish its' paint. I would appreciate any input on this bike, as I plan to make it road worthy again!


----------



## Oilit (Jan 12, 2020)

That has survived amazingly well!


----------



## usarnie1 (Jan 12, 2020)

My 1936 Raleigh Sports Model is now road worthy.  It rides great! However, I still need to polish the paint


----------



## PfishB (Jan 12, 2020)

Looks great!


----------



## usarnie1 (Jan 14, 2020)

Today I purchased a NOS 1930's quadrant gear shifter for my 1936 Raleigh.


----------



## usarnie1 (Jan 14, 2020)

I found a copy of the 1936 Raleigh catalog on line and it showed a pictorial of my bicycle


----------



## Sven (Jan 15, 2020)

Very very nice. Cleaned up very well


----------



## wrongway (Jan 15, 2020)

Radial-Spoked front wheel? Was this more of a Sports Model or the wheel was changed?


----------



## Goldenrod (Jan 15, 2020)

I love these.  Few people seem to know that the chrome tube on top of the front fenders was where the factory bike lock went.  Never try to take the rear gears apart for fun, unless you are into pain.  They are bullet proof and always seem to shift forever and they were invented in 1904.  A Raleigh won the Tour De France in 1914 and then no gears in the race until 1936.   In our flat state of Lincoln, three is enough.  Are you classy enough to ride it?  I am a Hobo, with my zipper open, and I have about seven.


----------



## Oilit (Jan 15, 2020)

Goldenrod said:


> I love these.  Few people seem to know that the chrome tube on top of the front fenders was where the factory bike lock went.  Never try to take the rear gears apart for fun, unless you are into pain.  They are bullet proof and always seem to shift forever and they were invented in 1904.  A Raleigh won the Tour De France in 1914 and then no gears until 1936.   In our flat state of Lincoln, three is enough.  Are you classy enough to ride it?  I am a Hobo, with my zipper open, and I have about seven.



I've never seen an example of the factory bike lock that I know of. Any pictures?


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 15, 2020)

How did you determine the date to be 1936?


----------



## Goldenrod (Jan 15, 2020)

I only saw one in a picture.  If I see one in the flesh, I'm stamping on all people in the area and giving the seller my retirement savings and my wife.  I'd crawl over your tin hat and hold you off with a screw driver.


----------



## Goldenrod (Jan 15, 2020)

bikewhorder said:


> How did you determine the date to be 1936?




       I'm going from memory from a great book called "The Enchanted Chain" (?) or the story of gearing.  I am trying to look for it now.  The internet should have the verification.  Could be 1938 because I read it years ago.  They only changed the rules because the spectators could ride ahead of the races and it became a joke.  It does wreck the stats.  
      I love the French except the fact that they naw on horses.  Do they know how to party!  I got kissed more times there than in the rest of my life.  You get double kissed and they can't keep their tops on at the beach.  Gotta love a county like that.


----------



## Goldenrod (Jan 15, 2020)

usarnie1 said:


> My 1936 Raleigh Sports Model is now road worthy.  It rides great! However, I still need to polish the paintView attachment 1123150




The lucky stiff even got the tire pump.  It's enough to drive me to church.


----------



## Oilit (Jan 15, 2020)

Goldenrod said:


> I'm going from memory from a great book called "The Enchanted Chain" (?) or the story of gearing.  I am trying to look for it now.  The internet should have the verification.  Could be 1938 because I read it years ago.  They only changed the rules because the spectators could ride ahead of the races and it became a joke.  It does wreck the stats.
> I love the French except the fact that they naw on horses.  Do they know how to party!  I got kissed more times there than in the rest of my life.  You get double kissed and they can't keep their tops on at the beach.  Gotta love a county like that.



"The Dancing Chain" maybe?


----------



## Goldenrod (Jan 15, 2020)

That's  correct! I need to hire you to follow me around so my dementia doesn't show.  'Enchanted" I must be turning into one of those Gatherers with bumpers in front.  OK,  I'll let you sit on my locked Raleigh when I find one but just for a moment.


----------



## Oilit (Jan 18, 2020)

wrongway said:


> Radial-Spoked front wheel? Was this more of a Sports Model or the wheel was changed?



Good eye! I didn't even notice that when I first looked. Was this just for the front wheel? Would radial spokes even be strong enough for the rear wheel?


----------



## Oilit (Jan 18, 2020)

And what kind of hub is in the rear wheel? From what I can see, I don't think it's a Sturmey "AW".


----------



## fat tire trader (Jan 18, 2020)

Oilit said:


> Good eye! I didn't even notice that when I first looked. Was this just for the front wheel? Would radial spokes even be strong enough for the rear wheel?



Radial spoke front wheels were common on prewar Raleighs. I sild one to member tryder. Radial would not work for the rear wheel.


----------



## usarnie1 (Jan 18, 2020)

Oilit said:


> And what kind of hub is in the rear wheel? From what I can see, I don't think it's a Sturmey "AW".



The rear hub is a Sturmey Archer K6 with a two section indicator chain, joined in the middle, that goes through both axel nuts. The 6 indicates that it is a 1936.  It is in no way like a Sturmey Archer  AW!

Currently,  I have replaced both tires, tubes, seat, hand grips, brake shoes and shifter. I needed to replace the 1960s shifter with a 1950s 3/4 speed shifter, as the 1960 shifter did not engage the 2nd gear.  With the 3/4 speed shifter, all 3 gears function correctly!  Additionally,  I have added a period correct rear mouse trap carrying rack and an all black Brooks Glenbrook carrying bag.  The next part that I will be adding to the bike will be a Chinese replica of a spring loaded dual drop down rear kick stand, that is secured behind each of the rear axel nuts.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jan 19, 2020)

Oilit said:


> Good eye! I didn't even notice that when I first looked. Was this just for the front wheel? Would radial spokes even be strong enough for the rear wheel?



bunny hops over curbs are right out


----------



## wrongway (Jan 20, 2020)

Oilit said:


> Good eye! I didn't even notice that when I first looked. Was this just for the front wheel? Would radial spokes even be strong enough for the rear wheel?



From what I've read......the radial spoke front wheel was for the sporty models like Raleigh Record Ace. For weight savings. I don't believe that they did so for the rear wheels.


----------



## usarnie1 (Jan 22, 2020)

My 1936 Raleigh is now complete, with the exception of adding a warning bell.

Check out my recently added spring loaded dual drop down rear kick stand!


----------



## jimbo53 (Jan 22, 2020)

I recently reconditioned a 1975 Raleigh Tourist that had real problems with the paint, especially the badly oxidized paint on the fenders. The paint is black, so I tried Kiwi black paste shoe polish in the flat can. It conditioned the oxidation much better than I thought, and gave a nice soft shine when buffed. I put some carnuba paste wax on top of the shoe polish and I’m very happy with the results. Here are my before and after pics.


----------



## usarnie1 (Jan 22, 2020)

jimbo53 said:


> I recently reconditioned a 1975 Raleigh Tourist that had real problems with the paint, especially the badly oxidized paint on the fenders. The paint is black, so I tried Kiwi black paste shoe polish in the flat can. It conditioned the oxidation much better than I thought, and gave a nice soft shine when buffed. I put some carnuba paste wax on top of the shoe polish and I’m very happy with the results. Here are my before and after pics.
> View attachment 1128384
> 
> View attachment 1128385



Your Raleigh DL-1 really cleaned up nice!  I think you made the right choice to replace the non-stock seat with a Brooks B66.  You still need to reconnect the 3 speed shifter and cable!


----------



## jimbo53 (Jan 23, 2020)

usarnie1 said:


> Your Raleigh DL-1 really cleaned up nice!  I think you made the right choice to replace the non-stock seat with a Brooks B66.  You still need to reconnect the 3 speed shifter and cable!



Yep, and the rod brakes, too. Close to finishing up the project and wanted to see it in the sun.


----------



## bikemonkey (Jan 23, 2020)

My way forward on dead (oxidized) paint. It works especially well on Raleighs...always be careful on decals and don't monkey with silkscreened images.


----------

